# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Revolucioni Francez

## Enri

The French Revolution played an important role in European History. It brought great changes in the society and government of France, and it also had lasting effects on many other European countries. It introduced democratic rule to France but did not make the country a democracy. The middle class was strengthened as a result and supreme rule by French kings was ended. After the revolution no other European king or noble could take their powers fro granted or ignore the ideals of liberty and equality.

1788 France was almost bankrupt due to the huge debt incurred during the Seven Years' War (1756-1763) and the Revolutionary War in America (1775-1783). Louis XVI unwillingly called a meeting of the Estates-General, a group made up of members of all social classes, so they could determine if he could raise taxes.

5 May 1789 The States-General opened at Versailles. The first two estates, which consisted of the nobility and clergy and the middle class, wanted the three estates to vote on matters separately by estate. The third estate, which consisted of the peasants and working class, had as many representatives as the other two combined. The third estate wanted all the estates to be merged and to form a national assembly. In the assembly they wanted each member to have one vote and they wanted a constitution to be written.

June 1789 The first two estates refused to form a national assembly, so the third estate declared that they were the national assembly. They gathered at a tennis court and pledged not to disband until they had formed a constitution. Louis XVI allowed all three groups to form the Assembly, but he began to gather troops to break it up.

14 July 1789 Masses of Parisians stormed the Bastille hoping to find ammunition and arms to use in defending themselves against the army. The people captured the Bastille and began to tear it down. In Paris leader formed a revolutionary city government. Throughout the countryside massive peasant uprisings occurred against the nobility.

August 1789 The National Assembly adopted the Decrees of August 4 and the Declaration of Rights of Man and of Citizen. These new laws abolished feudal taxes that peasants were required to pay their landlords, the tax advantage of the clergy and nobles, and regional privileges. Some basic human rights were also guaranteed.

26 February 1790 France was organized into 83 departments.

June 1790 The nobility in France was abolished.

September 1791 The National Assembly disbanded thinking the revolution was over and to make way fro the new Legislative Assembly.

1 October 1791 The Legislative Assembly opened. Louis XVI soon started plotting with aristocrats to overthrow the new government.

April 1792 France went to war with Austria and Prussia who wanted to restore the king to his former power.

August 1792 Louis XVI and his family were taken into custody. His removal ended the constitutional monarchy. The assembly called for a new national convention to make a new constitution.

September 1792 A small number of Parisians took the law into their own hands. They feared that the invading armies would soon reach Paris and put an end to the revolution. They executed more than 1000 prisoners. It was called the September Massacre.

20 September 1792 The Prussians were defeated in the Battle of Valmy causing the crisis in Paris to end.

21 September 1792 France was declared a republic by the National Convention.

21 January 1793 Louis XVI was executed for betraying the country and treason.

Early 1793 A group of radical leaders came into power in the convention. They were known as the Mountain because they sat on the high benches at the rear of the hall. They were Maximilien Robespierre, Georges-Jacques Danton, and Jean-Paul Marat. The Mountain dominated a powerful political club called the Jacobin Club. The Gironde were the bitter opponents of the Mountain. The majority of the deputies at the convention were called the Plain. They did not belong to either group.

February 1793 France declared war on Belgium and Great Britain.

25-27 February 1793 Parisians held food riots throughout the city.

June 1793 The Mountain won control of the power and expelled and arrested the leading leaders of the Gironde.

July 1793 Jean-Paul Marat was assassinated by Charlotte Corday, a Girondist sympathizer.

1793 The Jacobin leaders created a new citizen's army to fight rebellion in France and war with other European nations.

September 1793 The Reign of Terror began under the leadership of Robespierre.

16 October 1793 Marie Antoinette was executed.

27 July 1794 Robespierre was named a tyrant.

28 July 1794 Robespierre was executed.

November 1794 The Jacobin Club was restored.

December 1794 The remaining Girondes were reinstated.

8 June 1795 Louis XVII died.

1795 The convention adopted a new constitution. The new government was called the Directory.

October 1795 The Directory began meeting.

April 1796 France invaded Italy.

10 May 1796 The Battle of Lodi occurred.

5 August 1796 The Battle of Castiglione was fought.

August 1796 France formed an alliance with Spain

15-18 November 1796 The Battle of Arcole was fought.

January 1797 The Battle of Rivoloi was fought.

July 1797 Political clubs were closed.

July 1798 Napoleon Bonaparte landed in Egypt.

August 1798 Napoleon fought in the Battle of the Nile.

October 1799 Many political leaders plotted to overthrow the Directory.

9 November 1799 Napoleon Bonaparte seized control of the government ending the revolution.

----------


## Klevis2000

*Klubi i jakobineve*

            Ky ishte klubi me i njohur politik i revolucionit francez ne te cilin moren pjese shumica e deputeteve franceze ne ate kohe, duke perfshire aty Robespierin dhe Mirabon. Menjehere pas ngjarjeve te 5-6 tetorit te vitit 1789 u formua ,,Shoqeria e miqve te Kushtetutes, e cila me vone e mori emrin Klubi i jakobineve. Ai u formua posacerisht per debate, thjesht te shkrimtareve, shkencetareve, simpatizuesve te tyre te huaj dhe borgjezve te pasur te cilet paguanin anetaresi te larta. Anetaret e Klubit mjaft me kujdes jane preferuar te zgjedhur. Pretekst per krijimin e ketij klubi ka qene ,,frika nga kushtetuta aristokrate. Te njejtin pretekst e kane shfrytezuar shume here ultrazengjinet prej atehere e deri me sot per krijimin e ideologjive te ndryshme sic jane: socializmi, komunizmi, fashizmi, nazizmi e te ngjashme.
            Qe nga fillimi ne Klub kane marre pjese rreth 200 deputete, te cilet kane pasur per qellim te udheheqin debate sociale. Megjithate, qellimi i vertete i ketij Klubi ka qene qe deputetet e Parisit te vene kontakte me deputetet e tjere nga provincat franceze dhe ti perputhin aktivitetet e tyre. Aspak nuk ka qene e rastesishme qe ata, qe nga fillimi, te mblidhen ne Manastirin Dominikan, sepse edhe vete fara ka qene prej aty.
            Shume jam perpjekur dhe kam gjurmuar qe ta kuptoj shkakun se pse dominikanet iu benin strehim atyre ne manastirin e tyre, sepse une e kam kryer kolegjin e ashtuquajtur ,, Vellezerit e zi dhe mendoj se i njoh deridiku keto sekte dominikane. Kerkova dicka te perbashket midis tyre dhe revolucionareve  dhe konstatova se nje gje e tille ekziston. Kur u pat vendosur inkuizicioni ne Spanje  ne shekullin XV, domenikanet u ngarkuan me zbatimin e tij. Inkuizitor i pare kryesor ne Spanje ka qene domenikani Tomas de Torkmad  i njohur per nga zbatimi i tmerreve dhe terroreve. Pjer Koshoni, kryetar i gjyqit, i cili solli vendim per djegien e Zhan dArkut ne turme drunjsh, ka qene gjithashtu domenikan, sikur edhe anetaret e tjere te gjyqit. 132 Ata formuan  nje teologji mistike e cila kishte ndikim te madh ne Evrope ne shek. XVI. Bile edhe sot neper bote jane te shperndara shume shkolla, kolegje dhe universitete dominikane te njohura per nga ashpersia e tyre mesimore. 
            Sipas fjalorit Bensterit emri jakobine ka gjasa ta kete prejardhjen prej emrit te rruges ,,Shen Jakovi ku ndodhej Manastiri Domenikan. Megjithate, shume me teper ka gjasa qe ky emer ta kete prejardhjen prej Jakov Isakut, njerit prej ithtareve dhe mesuesve te levizjes judaiste, hazidizmit, ithtar i flakte i te ciles ka qene plaku Majer Rothshildi.
            Te mos harrojme se Rothshildi ka qene themeluese dhe perkrahes financiar i kesaj organizate, kurse babe dhe udheheqes shpirteror i saj ka qene Adam Vajshopi. Manifestet e njohura dhe urdherat per disa therje kane dale prej vendimeve te ketij klubi. Te gjitha propozimet per Kuvendin Ligjdhenes kane dale prej aty. Kah fundi i vitit 1791 mbledhjet e Klubit u bene te hapta dhe publike. Prej momentit kur Konventa e shpalli Republiken me 22 shtator te vitit 1792, Klubi e nderroi emrin ne ,,Shoqeria e jakobineve, dashamire te lirise dhe barazise. Qellimi ishte qe te njoftoheshin ne Konvente deputetet majtiste dhe sankilotet e shumte dhe te perjashtoheshin zhirondistet dhe jakobinet, vertet ata arriten ta bejne nje gje te tille.
            Pas renies se monarkise ne vitin 1792 jakobinet pa u shpallur zyrtarisht per republikane e udhehiqnin revolucionin dhe faktikisht e drejtonin shtetin. Diktatura revolucionare e drejtuar prej tyre dhe te gjitha aktivitetet e tyre ne kohen e revolucionit, gje qe sollen mbreterine e terrorit, qarte tregojne per planet dhe makinacionet e njefare fuqie te fshehur prapaskene e cila i drejtonte kahjet e tyre.
            Robespieri filloi spastrimet ne Klub ne vitin 1793 i nderpreu marredheniet me kordelieret dhe hebertistet dhe ne fund me dantonistet. Detyra e Robespierit, i cili mbeti udheheqes i vetem i jakobineve, ishte qe ne menyre konsekuente ti likujdoje fraksionet tjera, gje qe ia arriti qellimit per nje kohe te shkurter, pas kesaj e mori teresisht kontrollin mbi Konventen, komunen parisiene dhe administraten lokale.
            Diktatura revolucionare ka qene veper e jakobineve e kryer me ndihmen e sankiloteve. Me vone, jakobinet pasi qe nuk e moren parasysh propozimin qe dhane sankilotet per rritjen e pagave, kete gabim te tyre e paguan shume shtrenjte. 
            Ne ngjarjet e korrikut ne vitin 1794 mbreteronte opinioni publik se jakobinet ishin fajtore kryesore per te gjitha te keqiat e Frances. Sankilotet e terhoqen perkrahjen e tyre, sepse shihnin dallime e medha midis dy shoqerive sociale krejtesisht te ndryshme.
            Klubet e jakobineve ne France i bashkonin terroristet aristokrate. Keta ishin ata te cilet fizikisht e bene revolucionin francez, por askush nuk tregoi se kush, ne te vertete, iu dha urdhera Dantonit, Mares dhe Robespierit  udheheqesve zyrtare  te Klubit. Anetare te klubeve ishin njerezit me te pasur dhe me me autoritet ne France. Ne vitin 1794 keta klube kane pasur me se 500mije anetare.
            Eshte e vertete se keta aristokrate  terroriste te ashtuquajtur jakobine, ne realitet, kane qene Iluminatet franceze. Me dekret te dates 11 nentor te vitit 1794 Konventa e ndaloi veprimin e Klubit.             


*Robespieri*

            Maksimilian Mari-Izidor de Robespieri u lind ne Aras, me 6 maj te vitit 1758. Eshte me prejardhje prej nje familjeje mesatare borgjeze. Qysh ne moshen e re e ka vizituar kolegjin e oratorise ne Aras. I eshte ndare burse prej nje manastiri per ti ndjkur mesimet ne nje lice te njohur parisien, te cilin e kreu me sukses te shkelqyeshem ne vitin 1780, kurse pak me vone e kreu drejtesine dhe shpejt behet i famshem. U be gjykates dhe filloi te merret me ese shkencore per te cilat fitoi shperblime nga Akademia e Arteve.
            Kariera e tij politike filloi ne moshen 31 vjecare, kur ai u zgjodh anetar i Kuvendit. Ne vitin 1790 u be kryetar i klubit te jakobineve, anetar i te cilit ishte qe nga themelimi i tij. U shqua ne mbrojtjen e te drejtave te njeriut dhe te qytetareve.
            Robespieri i vrazhde posedonte shume vlera morale dhe ishte kunder asaj jete te shfrenuar qe kalonin Dantoni, Markizi orlenian dhe shume revolucionare tjere, gje qe edhe e mori emrin ,,i pakorruptuar (i paprishur). Atij nuk i interesonin parate. E vetmja gje qe synonte ishte pushteti, edhe ate pushteti te cilin ia dha populli, sepse Robespieri e zbuloi komplotin e Kapitalit drejtuar kunder mbretit. Disa historiane supozojne se ai ne shpirt ka qene monarkist, gje qe nuk eshte e vertete. Ne nje rast ai u deklarua ne favor te monarkise  se paqendrueshme vetem pse mendonte se pas rrezimit te Luj XVI ne France do te pasoje nje qeveri shume me pak demokratike  se sa regjimi i vjeter. Dhe ne kete rast ka pasur te drejte. Ai vete thote: ,,Mua me paditen ne Kuvend se jam republikan. Me kete ata me bene shume nder, por une nuk jam i tille. Po te kisha qene i paditur se jam monarkist, do te me turperonin. Une nuk jam i tille... si eshte kushtetuta e tashme franceze? Ajo eshte nje republike me nje monark. Ajo nuk eshte monarki as republike, por edhe republike edhe monarki.133               
            Robespieri ka qene ithtar i flakte i moralistit Zhan Zhak Ruso, i cili nuk ka qene as monarkist as republikan. Me deklaratat e larteshenuara dhe me nje tjeter te ngjashme si ato ai vete e nenshkruajti gjykimin me vdekje. 
            Me duket se neve na shtyne njefare DORE E FSHEHUR perkunder deshires sone. Cdo dite Komiteti per shpetimin kombetar e ben pikerisht ate per te cilen nje dite me pare vendos qe te mos e ben.134
            AI (Rothshild) i cili e angazhoi me rroge, e paguajti per tradhetine.
            Nje te shtune ne korrik te vitit 1794, diten e Sabatit per here te pare tribunali revolucionar ishte ne pushim. Ajo dite u zgjodh per te vendosur per fatin e Robespierit. Keta ,, franceze te mire, prijes te revolucionit francez, ndodheshin ne sinagoge per te ,,vendosur dhe per te dhene urdher per ekzekutimin e tij. Ai ishte i plagosur rende, e jo i vrare prej njefare polici Meda, me pseudonimin Merda, dhe te njejten dite, me 28 korrik te vitit 1794 u gijotinua.
            Shume historiane franceze e boterore sot i shtrojne vetes pyetjen: pse Dantoni i pandershem dhe i pamoralshem, i cili u pat shitur te gjitheve, u be i pavdekshem duke i ngritur permendore dhe duke ia vene edhe rruges ne Paris emrin e tij, kurse Robespierit nuk iu nda kurrfare shperblimi moral dhe kurrfare ,,falenderimi nga Republika franceze. Natyrisht, kjo u be per shkak te fjalimit te tij te fundit ne te cilin ai foli per ,,doren e fshehur.
            Familja autoritative e Rothshildit deshironte qe emri i Robespierit te zhytej ne harrese.
            Populli francez  cili edhe sot e kesaj dite mburret me revolucionin, po qe se e levdon Robespierin, do te thote se e perkrah dhe e pranon thenien e tij te fundit se revolucioni francez nuk eshte veper e francezeve, sepse ka qene i pergatitur dhe i udhehequr prej te huajve. Ne kete teme francezet jane shume te ndieshem.

*Mara*

Vertet do te ishte ,,njerezore me vend qe te vriten 260 mije vete per nje dite.

            Zhan Pol-Mara u lind ne Zvicer prej nenes zvicerane dhe babes sardenjas. Studjoi mjekesine ne Bordo dhe Paris, mbrojti titullen e doktoratures ne fushen e mjekesise ne Londer ku edhe punoi si mjek. Me vone u kthye ne France, filloi ta ve ne praktike mjekesine dhe publikoi pamflete  shkencore-filozofike dhe politike. Deshira e tij e madhe ishte qe te behej anetar i Akademise se Shkencave te Frances ku per fat te keq nuk arriti te anetaresohej. 
            Ne vitin 1789, ne fillim te revolucionit, ai e filloi veprimtarine e tij si gazetar politik. Pas disa pamfleteve te publikuara ne dobi te revolucionit filloi ta botoje gazeten ditore,,Miku i popullit. Per shkak te artikujve dhe eseve te pacenzuruar u dha urdheri  qe te burgoset, por ai arriti qe te strehohej ne Angli, keshtu qe pas vetem tre muajsh u kthye serish ne France. E leshoi shtresen e mesme e cila deri atehere e perkrahu dhe filloi ti mbroje punetoret dhe te varferit. Me ane te artikujve te botuar e fitoi besimin dhe mbeshtetjen e te varferve. 
            Shumica e pamfleteve qe ai publikoi kishin per qellim qe ti nxisin masat e gjera popullore per kryengritje dhe tmerre. Keshtu, per shembull, ne pamfletin ,,Cen est fait de nous (korrik i vitit 1790) ai shkruan: ,,Pese deri me gjashteqind koka te prera do ta sigurojne rehatine, lirine dhe lumturine tuaj.135 Serish iku ne Angli, fshihej nga organet e pushtetit dhe shpesh here flente neper bodrume dhe ne te njejten kohe e botonte gazeten e tij. Ai ishte njeri prej nxitesve me te zemeruar per vrasje dhe gjakderrdhje. Me 9 shtator e zgjodhi Konventa deputet nga Parisi. Ai luftoi ne emer te shtreses me te ulet te njerezve ne te cilet edhe vete nuk kishte besim se mund ta qeverisnin nje republike, per kete shkak i shtynte ata qe ta zgjedhin nje diktator, duke shpresuar se ai diktator do te jete vete.
            Tashme kur Republika u be fakt i pamohueshem, Mara i paralajmeroi bashkatdhetaret e vet per fatkeqesite qe mund te ndodhnin. ,,Do te kaloni pesedhjete vjet ne anarki dhe nga ajo do te shpetoni me nje diktator. Ne baze te propozimeve te tij Konventa e gjykoi me vdekje Luj XVI dhe e ekzekutoi. Ai, po ashtu, ka qene nismetar i Tribunalit revolucionar dhe i Komitetit per shpetim publik, te cilet u bene instrumente te terrorit shkencor.
            Prej vitit 1788 e sulmoi nje semundje e tmerrshme e lekures, e ai, po ashtu, kishte ndezje te mushkerive te bardha. Pjesen me te madhe te kohes duhej patjeter ta kalonte ne kade te mbushur me uje te ngrohte, e vetmja gje qe e qetesonte.
            Me 13 korrik te vitit 1793 nje franceze e re, Sharlota Korde, hyri ne banesen e tij dhe e preu me thike perderisa ai ndodhej i shtrire ne kade. 
            Komoditeti ne te cilin jetonte Mara aspak nuk i perngjante jeteses se atyre qe i perfaqesonte.

*Dantoni*

            Zhorzh- Zhak Dantoni, i lindur me 28 shtator te vitit 1759 ne provincen Shampanje, ne France, ka qene njeri nder polemistet me te nderlikuar dhe burre shtetasit me kontradiktor ne periudhen e revolucionit francez. E mbaroi drejtesine ne Rejms dhe filloi te punoje ne Paris. Karieren revolucionare e filloi si avokat i ri dhe si orator rrugesh nen mbrojtjen e Markizit orlenian. Shume pejt u shqua me fjalimet e tij te   flakta dhe impulsive. Dihet fare mire se ka pasur edhe perkrahje financiare prej Markizit per fjalimet dhe agjitimet e tij te cilat e sollen Francen ne nje despotizem qe nuk mbahet mend.
            Gjate tere revolucionit askund nuk do ta hasim Dantonin te jete drejtepersedrejti i inkuadruar ne crregullimet te cilat vete i nxiti dhei pergatiti. Ai nuk prezantoi ne rrethimin e  Bastilies, por ate  bile e vizitoi diten e neserme.
            Ai u be minister i drejtesise dhe luajti nje rol shume me rendesi ne kohen e revolucionit, gje qe  sic theksoi ai  shume here  kjo nuk ishte aspirate e tij politike, por mjet per kenaqje dhe dobi. Revolucioni ne fillim ka qene deshperim i madh per Dantonin, sepse ende nuk mundte ta shfrytezoje per me teper  te ardhura, keshtu qe duhej te jetonte nga ndihma qe merrte prej babes se gruas se vet. Me vone orlenianet i siguruan nje jete  te mire si kundervlere per shkrimet dhe aktivitetin e tij agjitues.
            Ai pranoi prej mbretit njeqind mije lira dhe ia dha besen se do te jete me i matur dhe nuk do te ngacmoje kurrfare manifestimesh anarkiste. Mirepo, pasi qe veti e karakterit te tij ishte qe te mos e mbaje besen e dhene, perseri  iu kthye bandes orleniane.
            Dantoni, me pak gjakpires se Mara dhe me pak i vrazhde se de Muleni, por me egoist se te gjithe. Ne cdo moment ishte i gatshem te shitej per cilendo qofte parti. Njeri i dhene  pas kanaqesive dhe jetes se shfrenuar, parate per te kurrnjehere nuk ishin te mjaftueshme dhe perhere jetonte me huaja.
            Ai ishte njeri me entuziazem te pafrenuar dhe me temperament te bujshem, pa kurrfare disipline intelektuale ose morale. Ai vertet ishte shume besnik ndaj vendit te tij, e kjo ishte merita me e madhe e tij ndaj Frances. 
            I gjykuar me vdekje, ai dhe miqte e tij u gijotinuan me 5 prill te vitit 1794. Para se te ekzekutohej iu drejtua xhelatit dhe i tha : ,,Koken time tregoja popullit, ajo e meriton ate, mirepo, ne kete turma nuk reagoi,ajo qendroi ne heshtje. Mund te kontestohet se a thua valle gjykimi dhe likuidimi i tij ka qene i arsyeshem dhe i domosdoshem.

*MARRE NGA LIBRI  "KOMPLOTI BOTEROR"*

----------

